# Le pape a dit...



## krystof (20 Avril 2005)

...que l'acte d'amour, sans être marié, est un péché

Cette nouvelle il me faut l'annoncer, à ma paroisse, je suis curé

J'ai pris une dose de whiskey, afin de préparer mon sermon...



Et sinon, vous aussi, vous aimez Eddy Mitchel ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

Ben... au début ; j'aimais pas.... et puis un jour je suis tombé sur "Jaime pas les gens heureux" et "Le tuniques bleues et les indiens" J'ai trouvé ça bien écrit et très sensé :love:  :love:  :love:
ça a caressé le mysanthrope qui est en moi dans le sens du poil


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

Moi à mon ancien boulot, aprés avoir parlé musique avec un collègue, aprés lui avoir expliqué que j'adorais le blues, et que j'en jouais, il m'a dit "Comme Eddy Mitchell ?" 

je lui ai plus jamais parlé...


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi à mon ancien boulot, aprés avoir parlé musique avec un collègue, aprés lui avoir expliqué que j'adorais le blues, et que j'en jouais, il m'a dit "Comme Eddy Mitchell ?"
> 
> je lui ai plus jamais parlé...



        

excellent....j'adore..... 




ps: vu qu'il y a Pape dans ton titre , je pense que ce fil risque de ne durer que 17mn de plus....
dommage..


----------



## krystof (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi à mon ancien boulot, aprés avoir parlé musique avec un collègue, aprés lui avoir expliqué que j'adorais le blues, et que j'en jouais, il m'a dit "Comme Eddy Mitchell ?"
> 
> je lui ai plus jamais parlé...




Ça va, il y a pire. Il aurait pu dire "comme Robben Ford, comme Gary Moore..etc..."


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> ...que l'acte d'amour, sans être marié, est un péché
> 
> Cette nouvelle il me faut l'annoncer, à ma paroisse, je suis curé
> 
> ...



C'est juste mon avis


----------



## Jc Milhet (20 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça va, il y a pire. Il aurait pu dire "comme Robben Ford, comme Gary Moore..etc..."



 Gary Moore, je l'ai vu en concert lors d'un festival Blues, il nous a joué une version de Fire d'Hendrix, on aurait dit de Judas Priest.......


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Gary Moore, je l'ai vu en concert lors d'un festival Blues, il nous a joué une version de Fire d'Hendrix, on aurait dit de Judas Priest.......


Purééééée, ça fout les ch'tons


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Cela dit le rapport entre le pape, que ce soit Jean-Paul II ou Benoît XVI, et Eddy Mitchell m'échappe :hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

... Mais... Du coup, je me rend compte que j'ai pêché comme un porc une bonne partie de mas vie. Et toujours en réclamant du rab :love:   ... 'Tain! Ca craint :affraid:


----------



## tedy (20 Avril 2005)

le rapport vient peut etre de la scène...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enfin ceci dit il a pas l'air très rock le nouveau pape


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

tedy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin ceci dit il a pas l'air très rock le nouveau pape



tant mieux! Car rappelons nous que "SCORPIONS" étaient allemands   :affraid:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

la pape a dit : le pardon est divin mais ne pay jamais plein tarif pour une pizza en retard


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

Qui sait, peut-être bientôt un concert de Nina Hagen place Saint-Pierre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Qui sait, peut-être bientôt un concert de Nina Hagen place Saint-Pierre



Nân!  Peut pas. Elle est boudhiste, mémère... Et pour l'oeucuménisme, Benoît il a dit qu'on pouvait se gratter...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la pape a dit : le pardon est divin mais ne pay jamais plein tarif pour une pizza en retard


TORTUES NINJA LE FIIILLLMMM !  :rateau:


----------



## mado (20 Avril 2005)

Et puis ils ont leurs idoles  (les 3 frères j'sais plus quoi.., me souviens pas du nom du groupe non plus)

édit : Il me semblait bien que j'avais lu ça récemment


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> la pape a dit : le pardon est divin mais ne pay jamais plein tarif pour une pizza en retard


Alors celle-là je la note :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2005)

J'aime Eddy Mitchell mais plus comme acteur


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> tant mieux! Car rappelons nous que "SCORPIONS" étaient allemands  :affraid:


 
Il est bon de le rappeler aussi !  

'tain ! On est pas dans la mouise !!!


----------



## aricosec (20 Avril 2005)

-
ce KRYSTOF dit vraiment n'importe quoi,je viens d'essayer une partie de jambes
en l'air avec un verre de wiseki a la main,du glendfidish 16 ans,j'ai tout foutu
par terre au moment du spasme, 
.
tu fais chier KRYS


----------



## KARL40 (20 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> tu fais chier KRYS


 
Je pense que tu voulais écrire :"Tu fais chier CHRIST" ! 

:rateau:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Alors celle-là je la note :love:


elle est tiré de tortue nijas le film comme la dit notre punk un film culte (en tout cas pour moi )


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit le rapport entre le pape, que ce soit Jean-Paul II ou Benoît XVI, et Eddy Mitchell m'échappe :hein:



T'es pas très 
*boogie woogie* toi...    

_On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler
On est v'nus essayer l'auréole
On n'est pas là pour se faire renvoyer
On est morts, il est temps qu'on rigole
Si vous jetez les ivrognes à la porte
Il doit pas vous rester beaucoup d'monde
Portez-vous bien, mais nous on s'barre
Et puis on est descendus chez Satan
Et là-bas c'etait épatant!...

C'qui prouve qu'en protestant quand il est encore temps
On peut finir par obtenir des ménagements!..._ :love:


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> -
> ce KRYSTOF dit vraiment n'importe quoi,je viens d'essayer une partie de jambes
> en l'air avec un verre de wiseki a la main,du glendfidish 16 ans,j'ai tout foutu
> par terre au moment du spasme,
> ...



Tiens... un pépé rico qui revient de Lourdes avec des roulettes toutes neuves...  :love:  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi à mon ancien boulot, aprés avoir parlé musique avec un collègue, aprés lui avoir expliqué que j'adorais le blues, et que j'en jouais, il m'a dit "Comme Eddy Mitchell ?"
> 
> je lui ai plus jamais parlé...



Ah oui c'est vrai, je me souviens qu'une fois tu avais dit que tu etais plus Dick Rivers (geographie oblige)


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Avril 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui c'est vrai, je me souviens qu'une fois tu avais dit que tu etais plus Dick Rivers (geographie oblige)



Dick rivers? ... Le célèbre inventeur du Rock'n'roll?


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit le rapport entre le pape, que ce soit Jean-Paul II ou Benoît XVI, et Eddy Mitchell m'échappe :hein:



Et avec JUDAS priest ???


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> tu fais chier KRYS


TOF ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (20 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> J'aime Eddy Mitchell



*Toi, tu aimes te faire du mal...*


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

Moi j'aime bien Eddy Mitchel.  Le personnage surtout. :style: Et puis l'acteur. À part ça il chante pas mal. C'est vrai que c'est p'têt "pas de boogie woogie " ma préférée. C'est dire.


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça va, il y a pire. Il aurait pu dire "comme Robben Ford, comme Gary Moore..etc..."


Et Bill Deraime ? On oublie toujours Bill deraime.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Avril 2005)

T'aimes bien Eddy Mitchell, et tu te fous de la gueule de Bill Deraime ???

File.

Tu schlingues.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et Bill Deraime ? On oublie toujours Bill deraime.


Ouais, malheureusement, va, retournes écouter Eddy, c'est bien.


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes bien Eddy Mitchell, et tu te fous de la gueule de Bill Deraime ???
> 
> File.
> 
> Tu schlingues.


 T'as tout compris, c'est bien. 


Pour ceux qui savent pas : le point sensible de sonnyboy, c'est le blues.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'aimes bien Eddy Mitchell, et tu te fous de la gueule de Bill Deraime ???
> 
> File.
> 
> Tu schlingues.



Bah, on aime ... ou pas, mais on dit pas beurk ! Schmoll, Rivers ... Nan, moi, j'préfère les groupes comme ... Ch'sais pas ... les Chaussettes Noires, ou les Chats Sauvages, ceux là, ils avaient le feu sacré


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, malheureusement, va, retournes écouter Eddy, c'est bien.


 Apprend à lire les posts. J'ai dit que j'écoutais Eddy ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Apprend à lire les posts. J'ai dit que j'écoutais Eddy ?


Non, c'est vrai, désolé


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui savent pas : le point sensible de sonnyboy, c'est le blues.



Pas que


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas que


Alors ? vas-y, déballes tout !


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pas que


 ah ?  

Bon. Pour ceux qui savent pas, le point sensible de sonny, c'est Pâques.


----------



## MacEntouziast (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah ?
> 
> Bon. Pour ceux qui savent pas, le point sensible de sonny, c'est Pâques.


 Alleluïa


----------



## bebert (20 Avril 2005)

Le pape a dit : "tu aimeras Eddy Mitchell comme toi-même".


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Le pape a dit : "tu aimeras Eddy Mitchell comme toi-même".



le pape a pas toujours dit des truc bien aussi


----------



## bebert (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le pape a pas toujours dit des truc bien aussi



Non bien sûr. C'était juste pour recoller au sujet.


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Le pape a dit, "tu aimeras michel Delpech comme............... non tu l'aimeras pas " 






EDIT: Il a aussi dit: " Michel delpech toi un peu !


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non bien sûr. C'était juste pour recoller au sujet.



bonne tentative


petite question de culture papesse 
on m'a dit (s'est un on m'a dit alors je fait gaffe) que le new pape a fait partie des jeunesse hitlerienne ? qui a des info la dessu 

ci ce message derrenge des gens effacer le!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Il en a fait partie, comme tous les allemands de son age à l'époque, donc ça veut rien dire, surtout qu'il parait que sa famille etait anti-hitlerienne, mais bon, c'est un bon réaque de l'Opus Dei comme on les aimes ( ou pas  ) quand meme


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> bonne tentative
> 
> 
> petite question de culture papesse
> ...


 Moi on m'a dit qu'il était pédophile. 


ci ce message derrenge des gens effacer le!


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

vas faloire (je sait pas comment ça s'écrit faloire ) fouiller ce truc ! je pense que canal vas nous faire un petit sujet sur le morceaux


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

TF1 surtout pour le racolage


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit qu'il était pédophile.
> 
> 
> ci ce message derrenge des gens effacer le!



perso je suis pas cretien (je sait pas ou mettre le h ) mais je trouve cette réflèction un peut déplacé.

tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut du moment ou ne dépasse pas les bornes.

j ai rencontré des personnes religieuse qui font tout ce qu'il peuve pour les autres et bien souvent il sont là ou personne ne veut aller alors ne les mettons pas tous dans le même sac.


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> TF1 surtout pour le racolage



je fait plus confience au info de canal


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perso je suis pas cretien (je sait pas ou mettre le h ) mais je trouve cette réflèction un peut déplacé.


Mais c'est comme pour toi mon poussin : "on m'a dit"


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> vas faloire (je sait pas comment ça s'écrit faloire ) fouiller ce truc ! je pense que canal vas nous faire un petit sujet sur le morceaux



Ben, tu sais, Ratzi, (c'est son diminutif, Ratzi, il papa Ratzi, ça la fout bien, j'te jure) en 1939, il avait douze ans, et à c't'époque, en Allemagne ... Pis après, il à servi dans la flak (artillerie anti-aérienne), donc pas suspect d'avoir été SS ou kekchose comme ça. C'est pas que je le trouve super sympa, mais de là à vouloir lui inventer un passé nazi ... En cette période, il y avait moins de nazis de leur plein gré en Allemagne que de pétainistes en France.


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est comme pour toi mon poussin : "on m'a dit"



la je pense plus que s'est un bruit qui courre  l'association religion pédophilie est un peut facile de puis quelle que années 




mais je m'escuse de cette réponse un peut agressive.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perso je suis pas cretien (je sait pas ou mettre le h ) mais je trouve cette réflèction un peut déplacé.
> 
> tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut du moment ou ne dépasse pas les bornes.
> 
> j ai rencontré des personnes religieuse qui font tout ce qu'il peuve pour les autres et bien souvent il sont là ou personne ne veut aller alors ne les mettons pas tous dans le même sac.



Un nioub a peine sorti de l'oeuf qui se prend pour un modo!


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Ouais faut peut etre pas allez torp loin quand meme, bon je dis pas qu'une fois de temps en temps sous la soutane.... MAIS BON ! 



PS: parlez pas trop fort, les modos vont nous entendre


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, tu sais, Ratzi, (c'est son diminutif, Ratzi, il papa Ratzi, ça la fout bien, j'te jure) en 1939, il avait douze ans, et à c't'époque, en Allemagne ... Pis après, il à servi dans la flak (artillerie anti-aérienne), donc pas suspect d'avoir été SS ou kekchose comme ça. C'est pas que je le trouve super sympa, mais de là à vouloir lui inventer un passé nazi ... En cette période, il y avait moins de nazis de leur plein gré en Allemagne que de pétainistes en France.



il est vrai que vue comme ça (j'avais pas réfléchi a son age ) tout est plus clair mais bon je me méfie toujours des bruits de couloir et puis on vas vivre avec lui on bon petit moment donc je me renseigne en cas de blabla


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> il et puis on vas vivre avec lui on bon petit moment



C'est vite dit ça, mon cher  
il a presque 80 ans et on dit qu'il est malade 
 :rateau:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> C'est vite dit ça, mon cher
> il a presque 80 ans et on dit qu'il est malade
> :rateau:




ils avait dèjas dit qu'il voulait un pape de transition mais sa risque d être rapide dans ce cas


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> perso je suis pas cretien (je sait pas ou mettre le h ) mais je trouve cette réflèction un peut déplacé.
> 
> tout le monde fait ce qu'il veut du moment ou ne dépasse pas les bornes.
> 
> j ai rencontré des personnes religieuse qui font tout ce qu'il peuve pour les autres et bien souvent il sont là ou personne ne veut aller alors ne les mettons pas tous dans le même sac.



C'est ton 'h' qui est déplacé ... euh pardon pas placé du tout 

Il n'y a en aucune façon de lien direct entre pédophilie et prêtrise ou religion catholique.
Disons que le nombre de cas de prêtres ayant été impliqués a crû curieusement ces derniers temps. Il y a fort à parier que beaucoup de choses désagréables se sont passées dans les écoles (en général, catholiques en particulier) à des époques de main-mise "morale" de l'Église.

L'ennui est que tous ces braves calotins passent leur temps à empêcher, faire la morale, contraindre etc. Certes le corps social a besoin de certains cadres ... mais qu'on m'explique en vertu de quelle bonne raison le mariage des prêtres est refusé (source de frustrations douloureuses et générateur d'ennuis ... comme on peut le voir maintenant), idem pour la prêtrise des femmes et toutes ces sortes de choses.

Or à trop distordre vis à vis de la vie réelle (la vie civile comme on dit bêtement), on crée des zones de tensions malencontreuses.

Et bien : avec Ratzinger c'est reparti façon réactionnaire. Mais ils sont pas bêtes les empourprés : il ne va pas faire de vieux os et dans peu d'années on pourra remplacer un pape pâlichon (comparé à JPII) par un nouveau plus moderne et plus jeune (70 ans    )


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ils avait dèjas dit qu'il voulait un pape de transition mais sa risque d être rapide dans ce cas


Sympa les mecs: 

"bon ben ratzi tu fais la transition toi, allez vas au balcon, secoue la main et discute pas"
 :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

Vous faites chier là, hein !! Et Eddy Mitchell alors ?!  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vous faites chier là, hein !! Et Eddy Mitchell alors ?!  :rateau:


 Il a fait partie des jeunesses hitleriennes et il est pédophile aussi !


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Je savais bien qu'avec son gros pif et sa Banane


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> (j'avais pas réfléchi) on vas vivre avec lui donc je me renseigne en cas de blabla



Ça tendrait donc a confirmer les on-dit du sieurs poildep !! :affraid: :affraid:  :rateau:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien qu'avec son gros pif et sa Banane




le gros pif s'est pour s'en mettre plus d'un seul coup dans le nez   


(je déconne les artiste ne sont pas tous des drogé)


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2005)

En tous cas, avec l'élection de Ratzi ils doivent faire la gueule chez Durex. Dure dure ...


----------



## bebert (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait partie des jeunesses hitleriennes et il est pédophile aussi !



... Et ce sera le prochain pape


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le gros pif s'est pour s'en mettre plus d'un seul coup dans le nez
> 
> 
> (je déconne les artiste ne sont pas tous des drogé)





SNIIIIIFFFFFFFFFF !!!  aah
Kessidit lui ?  :casse:

Clissont cons ces Clissonais   ( mouarf je la note celle là, elle pue bien comme on les aime  )


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> ... Et ce sera le prochain pape


 :affraid: Pas de boogy woogy avant les prières du soir ??? :affraid:


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas, avec l'élection de Ratzi ils doivent faire la gueule chez Durex. Dure dure ...





s'est par se que eux on fait veut d'abstinence que les autres doive faire pareil


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Il a fait partie des jeunesses hitleriennes et il est pédophile aussi !


Il aurait pas assassiné Kennedy, lui aussi ?    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> l
> (je déconne les artiste ne sont pas tous des drogé)


compte pas sur moi pour confirmer.


----------



## toys (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait pas assassiné Kennedy, lui aussi ?    :mouais:


non s'est  coluche qui la tue ratzi  








on vas lancé de nouveaux ragos qui vont etre dans la press dans 3 ou 4 jours vous allez voir


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il aurait pas assassiné Kennedy, lui aussi ?    :mouais:


 Houlaaa ! Tu vas un peu trop loin là, je suis à la limite d'appeler un modo.


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2005)

À moins que ce ne soit M. Roswell déguisé en Pape.

Ça me rappelle de vieux gags du journal de Spirou : Gaston déguisé en n'importe quoi (tour eiffel, girafe, banane géante etc.) qui dit "Oui mais si on danse".

Vous avez déjà essayé de danser en chasuble, vous ?

Purée, ça me fait trop marrer


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Houlaaa ! Tu vas un peu trop loin là, je suis à la limite d'appeler un modo.



Pas de gros sos entre nous !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Pierrou (20 Avril 2005)

Aaaaah Gaston, toute ma jeunesse


Bon ben moi je vais retirer mon armure et je vais au lit  
Bonne nuit a vous tous :love:


----------



## poildep (20 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Pas de gros sos entre nous !!  :love:  :love:


 Meuh non. Pas de gros sos, grand sot. :love:


----------



## minime (20 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien qu'avec son gros pif et sa Banane



Mais non, l'habit ne fait pas le (Claude) Moine.


----------



## nato kino (20 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non. Pas de gros sos, grand sot. :love:


_C'est pas moi qui l'ai dit..._
ah mince, j'avais pas mis les points... S.O.S.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> T'es pas très
> *boogie woogie* toi...
> 
> _On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler
> ...


Ah ben oui Boogie Boogie  
Boris Vian... toute ma jeunesse (soupir...)


----------



## CheepnisAroma (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et avec JUDAS priest ???


Oui là, tout de même


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'as tout compris, c'est bien.
> 
> 
> Pour ceux qui savent pas : le point sensible de sonnyboy, c'est le blues.


 
Le point sensible de sonnyboy, c'est de devoir subir l'avis des autres branlots.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit qu'il était pédophile.
> 
> 
> ci ce message derrenge des gens effacer le!


 
Le point faible de Sonnyboy c'est de devoir (encore...) lire des trucs comme ça, qui se veulent drôlent, et qui ne le sont pas.

Comme ça non plus..

Non plus..

Non vraiment, pas drôle.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> boogy woogy?? :affraid:


 
ça aussi ça m'emmerde.


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le point faible de Sonnyboy c'est de devoir (encore...) lire des trucs comme ça, qui se veulent drôles, et qui ne le sont pas......


Evite alors


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Pas du tout.

C'est pas à moi d'éviter de les lire, c'est aux autres d'éviter de les écrire.


----------



## pixelemon (21 Avril 2005)

tout le monde croit que c'est un saxophone alors que c'est sa bite... laissez le donc tranquille il souffre assez.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

enfin un qui comprend...


----------



## pixelemon (21 Avril 2005)

un sourire de toi et je pars travailler


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Ah...

Ben tu pars sur une bonne impression...

durera pas...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> un sourire de toi et je pars travailler



*Un sourire de lui ? je n'aurais jamais cru qu'une telle chose fut possible... *


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Un sourire de lui ? je n'aurais jamais cru qu'une telle chose fut possible... *



Effectivement, ce n'est pas le mot approprié, j'aurais plutôt écris "rictus"


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le point faible de Sonnyboy c'est de devoir (encore...) lire des trucs comme ça, qui se veulent drôlent, et qui ne le sont pas.
> 
> Comme ça non plus..
> 
> ...



En fait, le point faible de SonnyBoy, c'est ... d'être SonnyBoy !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (21 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le point faible de SonnyBoy, c'est ... d'être SonnyBoy !



*tu viens peut être de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose d'important là !*


----------



## krystof (21 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *tu viens peut être de mettre le doigt sur quelque chose d'important là !*




Je dirais même quelque chose d'énorme !


----------



## bebert (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout.
> 
> C'est pas à moi d'éviter de les lire, c'est aux autres d'éviter de les écrire.



Je crois que ça va pas être possible mon canard ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ça va pas être possible mon canard ! :love:


 
wait and see...


----------



## bebert (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> wait and see...



:affraid: Attention, sonny va changer de disque... abrasif ! :affraid:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Attention, sonny va changer de disque... abrasif ! :affraid:


C'est déjà fait, et je peux te dire que le nouveau disque dépote, et rapide avec ça


----------



## Muti (21 Avril 2005)

je n'ai absolument rien à dire sur le nouveau pas sinon que le fait qu'il  soit conservateur et allemand me fout les jetons j'aurais préféré carrément Nina Haggen au balcon, ça au moins c'eut été du changement,mais c'est pas nous qu'on choisit pas vrai?petit apparté pour Sonny:<<arrête de souffler dans ta bite ça fait très mal(enfin ,je le suppose!!)et ça te rends d'une humeur de chien!>>    :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Ouais...

J'aime pas trop qu'on soit pas d'accord avec moi, mais c'est pas bien grave.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Catherine Richard a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai absolument rien à dire sur le nouveau pas sinon que le fait qu'il soit conservateur et allemand me fout les jetons j'aurais préféré carrément Nina Haggen au balcon, ça au moins c'eut été du changement,mais c'est pas nous qu'on choisit pas vrai?petit apparté pour Sonny:<<arrête de souffler dans ta bite ça fait très mal(enfin ,je le suppose!!)et ça te rends d'une humeur de chien!>>   :love:


 
Humeur de chien peut être, mais je trouve que moi, quand je dis des conneries, c'est de meilleur qualité que tout ceci.


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ...... mais je trouve que moi, quand je dis des conneries, c'est de meilleur qualité que tout ceci.


Oui, c'est bien vrai


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Tu vois ça commence à rentrer... 

Enfin, j'me comprends...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> et puis on vas vivre avec lui on bon petit moment


les joies de la collocation


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

c'est quoi ici ? c'est le fil ce qui ne savent rien et on tout compris c'est ça ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois ça commence à rentrer...
> 
> Enfin, j'me comprends...


Je l'ai bien compris


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ici ? c'est le fil ce qui ne savent rien et on tout compris c'est ça ?


 
Maintenant oui.


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi ici ? c'est le fil ce qui ne savent rien et on tout compris c'est ça ?


Non, c'est le fil de ceux qui ne savent rien et, qui ont tout compris.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

énorme !!!!

J'me marre...


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

bon je vous laisse c'est dommage ça avait l'air très interessant


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Ouais on comprend que tu restes pas...


----------



## vg93179 (21 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton 'h' qui est déplacé ... euh pardon pas placé du tout
> 
> Il n'y a en aucune façon de lien direct entre pédophilie et prêtrise ou religion catholique.
> Disons que le nombre de cas de prêtres ayant été impliqués a crû curieusement ces derniers temps. Il y a fort à parier que beaucoup de choses désagréables se sont passées dans les écoles (en général, catholiques en particulier) à des époques de main-mise "morale" de l'Église.
> ...




Plus l'Eglise se complait dans ses positions réactionnaire, plus elle est peut vaciller. C'est commme l'extreme droite (vous m'excuserez de la comparaison abusive). Plus elle se présente comme un mouvement humaniste, plus elle est perverse, et dangereuse. 
Je suis pour une Eglise catho  aussi radicale que ses dirigeants. Qu'elle se déconnecte autant des réalités contemporaines que ses têtes pensantes. 
Et qu'elle se marginalise à jamais. 
Et que les autres Eglises la rejoignent. 
Pénalisons la vente de produits  spirituels périmés. 
C'est pas bon pour la santé.


----------



## krystof (21 Avril 2005)

On reste dans le sujet s'il vous plaît. Ici, on parle d'Eddy Mitchel


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pas du tout.
> 
> C'est pas à moi d'éviter de les lire, c'est aux autres d'éviter de les écrire.



C'est beau, on dirait du DocEvil... :affraid:  

_Te reste plus qu'à trouver une iSight et a t'asseoir dessus, ça sera rapide, le froc est déjà sur les chevilles..._  :love:


----------



## bebert (21 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Te reste plus qu'à trouver une iSight et a t'asseoir dessus, ça sera rapide, le froc est déjà sur les chevilles..._  :love:



Ça se peut pas, elles sont trop enflées !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> On reste dans le sujet s'il vous plaît. Ici, on parle d'Eddy Mitchel



A voté


----------



## poildep (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le point faible de Sonnyboy c'est de devoir (encore...) lire des trucs comme ça, qui se veulent drôlent, et qui ne le sont pas.
> 
> Comme ça non plus..
> 
> ...


Bah, c'est pas grâve. Le principal, c'est que toi tu me fasses rire. Tu y arrives. Tu fais pas exprès mais tu y arrives.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Bah, c'est pas grâve. Le principal, c'est que toi tu me fasses rire. Tu y arrives. Tu fais pas exprès mais tu y arrives.


 
Et j'en fais rire d'autre...


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et j'en fais rire d'autre...



Tu t'es enfin décidé à offrir une connexion internet à ta concierge ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Non, c'est le fil de ceux qui ne savent rien et, qui ont tout compris.


dis donc l'entousiaste de service la prochaine fois que tu auras besoin de services ne viens pas me voir


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

C'est elle qui me prete la sienne...


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> dis donc l'entousiaste de service la prochaine fois que tu auras besoin de services ne viens pas me voir


Ouh, il m'a boulé rouge    , ça y est, je comprends maintenant quand on parle de ton légendaire «sens de l'humour».
Désolé, sans rancune, tout cela n'est que de l'humour (enfin, ça essaye) il n'y a rien de perso contre toi.
Toutes mes confuses


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Bonjour l'ambiance


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

Ca lui servira de leçon à l'entouziast


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca lui servira de leçon à l'entouziast



     oui, ça fait toujours du bien......


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ca lui servira de leçon à l'entouziast


Ben voyons ! quel pince sans rire ce Naas !!! c'est le Bill Murray du pauvre. Trop, je rigole, la vie d'ma mère


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça fait toujours du bien......


Oooooooooooooooooh oui, vraiment du bien


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

si tu en veux un autre tu me dis je suis à ton service ma bonté est sans bornes


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ........ma bonté est sans bornes


Ton humour aussi


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons ! quel pince sans rire ce Naas !!! c'est le Bill Murray du pauvre. Trop, je rigole, la vie d'ma mère



Après Brice de Nice, voici naas de Mars, pour le plus grand plaisir des nioubies et... Des nioubies (je sais, ce sont les mêmes) !! :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ton humour aussi



J'aurai plutôt dit qu'il était _borné_ au contraire, mais bon...


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai plutôt dit qu'il était _borné_ au contraire, mais bon...


Attention !!! gaffe, la couleur du jour est ....le rouge.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ben voyons ! quel pince sans rire ce Naas !!! c'est le Bill Murray du pauvre.


Mais si Bill murrait, que ferions nous ? je vous le demande ? :rateau:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Bill murrait, que ferions nous ? je vous le demande ? :rateau:


ça, ça peut être le point de départ d'un flood particulièrement foireux, à vous de voir


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Attention !!! gaffe, la couleur du jour est ....le rouge.


Nop, le sujet, c'est Eddy Mitchell. :bebe:


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Nop, le sujet, c'est Eddy Mitchell. :bebe:



donc la couleur c'est menthe a l'eau.....


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Ton humour aussi


qu'est ce qu'ils ont les newbe en ce moment  :mouais:  ça a même pas 200 posts au compteur et ça vient te casser du sucre, repassez par la case départ et  ne touchez pas 20000


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai plutôt dit qu'il était _borné_ au contraire, mais bon...


deux poids deux mesures


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ....  ça a même pas 200 posts au compteur et ça vient te casser du sucre, repassez par la case départ et  ne touchez pas 20000


Holà, jeune homme, casser du sucre, comment tu y vas ! A croire que c'est toi qui n'a même pas 200 posts au compteur ! casser du sucre !!! pourtant, il me semble que par le passé, du sucre, c'est par cargos entiers, que ton dos, a dû en subir l'outrage.
Toi le chantre de la langue italienne, un mot a dû t'échapper : moderato.
Meuhhhhhhh, je rigoooooooooooooooole


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

r'ho...l'autre....comme il cherche......


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> donc la couleur c'est menthe a l'eau.....



Enfin quelqu'un qui suit... :style:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> r'ho...l'autre....comme il cherche......


R'ho...l'autre....comme il balance de l'essence


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> r'ho...l'autre....comme il cherche......


en parlant du pape et des saintes écritures:
quiconque cherche trouve et qui demande reçois


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

Ça va les chevilles ?  

_Tu veux pas deux poutres et une poignée de clous non plus ? _


----------



## toys (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais si Bill murrait, que ferions nous ? je vous le demande ? :rateau:



on le remplace par boule ils ont le même coef intelectuelle


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> on le remplace par boule ils ont le même coef intelectuelle



Quel rapport avec Schmoll ?


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça va les chevilles ?
> 
> _Tu veux pas deux poutres et une poignée de clous non plus ? _


oui mais alors avec un pistolet electrique


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Quel rapport avec Schmoll ?


Aucun pourquoi?  :rateau: 
Peut etre un rapport avec Schdure, et encore je suis pas sur


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> R'ho...l'autre....comme il balance de l'essence



mais non, mais non.....tu veux une alumette, j'ai mon chalumeau......


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

aaah ouais Immolez vous, ce sera marrant, ça fera mon 2e barbecue de la soirée
............ sauf que la premiere fois c'était pas du cochon :love: :rateau: :love:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mais non, mais non.....tu veux une alumette, j'ai mon chalumeau......





			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> aaah ouais Immolez vous, ce sera marrant, ça fera mon 2e barbecue de la soirée
> ............ sauf que la premiere fois c'était pas du cochon :love: :rateau: :love:


L'ennui pointe-t-il ? On sent une volonté évidente de foutre le feu au bastringue !
Continuez, ça y est presque ! avec quelques allumés qui doivent rôder, ça devrait être parfait.
Allez, un ch'ti effort


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Qui est allumé????


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Qui est allumé????


Pendant ce temps sur la colline .....


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Qui est allumé????



et tu demandes....


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> oui mais alors avec un pistolet electrique


Attention, petit, tu risques de te faire mal.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et tu demandes....


Ben ouais, je suis un peu con moi, tu sais   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, je suis un peu con moi, tu sais   :rateau:




ben non , on le savait pas     


maintenant , oui !!!       :love:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Fais quand meme gaffe, je repousse sans cesse mes limites dasn ce dommaine


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Aucun pourquoi?  :rateau:
> Peut etre un rapport avec Schdure, et encore je suis pas sur



Ignare


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ignare


Bohé ! t'es fou hé, je sais qui c'est Schmoll, attends


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Bohé ! t'es fou hé, je sais qui c'est Schmoll, attends



désolé (même pas vrai), c'est parce que j'avais pas vu :


			
				Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben ouais, je suis un peu con moi, tu sais   :rateau:


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Motard va :rateau:


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Attention, petit, tu risques de te faire mal.


 :mouais:


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:


Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh, enfin !


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

:sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Motard va :rateau:



Jaloux parce que mon casque est plus beau que le tien ?


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :sleep:


Va, petit, et soit heureux


----------



## Pierrou (21 Avril 2005)

Oah l'autre hé ! moi j'ai la combi cuir fashion avec les boutons sur le torse  

On va faire le Macgé Bar Team :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Oah l'autre hé ! moi j'ai la combi cuir fashion avec les boutons sur le torse
> 
> On va faire le Macgé Bar Team :rateau:



'tain ... Ça doit faire classe, quand t'es à donf sur ton solex !    

EDIT : _pis les gens, y zont bien le temps d'admirer !_


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Va, petit, et soit heureux


tu devient vraiment lourd la faudrait arrêter maintenant.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Avril 2005)

Même plus besoin de foutre la merde, elle se fout toute seule...

Merveilleux qu'on vous dit !!!


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu devient vraiment lourd la faudrait arrêter maintenant.


Laisse aller, c'est une valse


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Laisse aller, c'est une valse


c'est dommage tu vas nous manquer


----------



## MacEntouziast (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage tu vas nous manquer


o tempora, o mores


----------



## naas (21 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Même plus besoin de foutre la merde, elle se fout toute seule...
> 
> Merveilleux qu'on vous dit !!!


toi va jouer avec ton correcteur orthographique sous word
aussi méchatn qu'un ours en peluche ce sonny garçon


----------



## nato kino (21 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est dommage tu vas nous manquer


Fais pas cette tête là naas...    vous n'avez qu'à prendre un billet _duo_, tu lui porteras ses valises.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> toi va jouer avec ton correcteur orthographique sous word
> aussi méchatn qu'un ours en peluche ce sonny garçon


 
Ah pardon ! Le "tout venant" je l'écris directement... 

Mon correcteur c'est le peuple !!!


----------



## naas (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon correcteur c'est le peuple !!!


Fais gaffe à ne pas recevoir une trop grosse correction alors :bebe:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Au contraire !!!


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

C'est la foire aux marioles, ici ? :hein:

Ça tombe bien, j'ai faim.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est la foire aux marioles, ici ? :hein:
> 
> Ça tombe bien, j'ai faim.





bon appetit


----------



## Pierrou (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est la foire aux marioles, ici ? :hein:
> 
> Ça tombe bien, j'ai faim.



C'est mignon ça dis donc ? 
  :hein:


----------



## steinway (22 Avril 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et sinon, vous aussi, vous aimez Eddy Mitchel ?



oui ses chansons sont assez marrantes, la musique est sympa. mais bon a petite dose tout ca...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est la foire aux marioles, ici ? :hein:
> 
> Ça tombe bien, j'ai faim.



Dans ton smiley y a une faute...

Finn faut 2 "nn"

Narf...

Oui je sais...


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Avril 2005)

ça devient gore ici :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

On fait avec les moyens du gore...


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

C'est pas gore, c'est juste que j'avais envie d'un haché de nioubie, et que, du coup, ils sont tous partis.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

C'est bon le nioubie haché ??

Pas un peu fade ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Avril 2005)

Je parlais pas de ça mon p'tit Rezba :love:

mais quand même... Eddy Mitchel...  :rateau: :mouais: :hein: :affraid:


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon le nioubie haché ??
> 
> Pas un peu fade ?



En tartare, bien assaisonné, ça peut être succulent. Faut faire gaffe à ceux qui sont trop gras, c'est tout.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Faut mettre beaucoup de worchestershaureshirecesterfsdhfheyfyfkhhire sauce...

C'est ça ?


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais pas de ça mon p'tit Rezba :love:
> 
> mais quand même... Eddy Mitchel...  :rateau: :mouais: :hein: :affraid:



Ahhhh! Eddy Mitchell. Lorsqu'il apprend la vie à Sabine Azéma dans le Bonheur est dans le pré! :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Avril 2005)

ça donne du goût toujours... :rateau: surtout dans les préparations à base de viande :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh! Eddy Mitchell. Lorsqu'il apprend la vie à Sabine Azéma dans le Bonheur est dans le pré! :rateau:



C'est vrai que ça lui a bien débouché les écoutilles...


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut mettre beaucoup de worchestershaureshirecesterfsdhfheyfyfkhhire sauce...
> 
> C'est ça ?



Ah oui, pour la viande tendre, il faut réhausser. Un bon vieux cheval, non, t'as pas besoin. Mais un nioube de moins de 200 posts comme celui que je convoitais, oui, faut de la Worchestshire. Après, tabasco, capres, oignons, huile d'olive, vinaigre basalmique, sel, poivre, comme tu veux. Des anchois, des tomates sechées, du ketchup, du piment, du serpolet frais, aussi, pourquoi pas. Et une petite goutte d'eau de vie de pays. Et un jaune d'ouef, mais sans la coquille, hein. On sait jamais où les poules chient, alors on met pas les coquilles sur la viande, c'est pas hygiénique.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

Vu comme ça, c'est pas mal...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, pour la viande tendre, il faut réhausser. ....




opsss rezba , des boulettes de viandes on en parle pas ici mais dans l'autre thread 
 

au fait, tu manges quoi ce soir ?


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Avril 2005)

On sait pas ce qu'on mange, tout ce qu'on sait c'est que si tu t'y mets pas de suite, on va attendre...


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> opsss rezba , des boulettes de viandes on en parle pas ici mais dans l'autre thread
> 
> 
> au fait, tu manges quoi ce soir ?


 Là, je viens de grignoter des panetti croccanti avec du roquefort artisanal, et un rivesaltes sur lie, à l'apéro. Je vais aller me faire des nastros di Bologna aux crevettes sautées à l'ail et au basilic. Et des nems pour la gamine.


----------



## bebert (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhh! Eddy Mitchell. Lorsqu'il apprend la vie à Sabine Azéma dans le Bonheur est dans le pré! :rateau:



CQFD ! :love:


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On sait pas ce qu'on mange, tout ce qu'on sait c'est que si tu t'y mets pas de suite, on va attendre...



Elle s'y est mise il y a longtemps, mais elle arrive pas à décongeler ses steaks !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Elle s'y est mise il y a longtemps, mais elle arrive pas à décongeler ses steaks !




on est en vacances, il y a pas d'heure pour manger     

t'as rien compris , les steck se decongelent tous seuls
le probleme etait de separer 16 steack !!!!!!!


----------



## rezba (22 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est en vacances, il y a pas d'heure pour manger
> 
> t'as rien compris , les steck se decongelent tous seuls
> le probleme etait de separer 16 steack !!!!!!!



Si si, j'ai bien compris. Quand on a pas de cerveau, une hache, ça peut servir.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si si, j'ai bien compris. Quand on a pas de cerveau, une hache, ça peut servir.




suis pas née bouchère moi !!!!


----------



## toys (23 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on est en vacances, il y a pas d'heure pour manger
> 
> t'as rien compris , les steck se decongelent tous seuls
> le probleme etait de separer 16 steack !!!!!!!





astuce du steack congeler : faite les cuir dans l'eau et des quil sont décongelé on retir l'eau un noisette de beurre pif paf un steack saignent comme il faut.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si si, j'ai bien compris. Quand on a pas de cerveau, une hache, ça peut servir.


 Et pour d'autres un dico :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> astuce du steack congeler : faite les cuir dans l'eau et des quil sont décongelé on retir l'eau un noisette de beurre pif paf un steack saignent comme il faut.



T'as vu ça dans quel film ?

Tu veux un steak, t'en a 16 collés les uns aux autres.

Tu fous les 16 dans l'eau bouillante???

Faut rétablir la peine de mort.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut rétablir la peine de mort.



*Vu la signature du type qui dit ça, c'est pas trop étonnant comme paroles    *


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Bien...

En voilà un qui est observateur.


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Avril 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> *Vu la signature du type qui dit ça, c'est pas trop étonnant comme paroles    *




Tsss, tsss  pas peur hein 

 Laisse donc Sonny abraser :love: il a toujours ses raisons tu sais... 


tu comprendras avec le temps...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Avril 2005)

Mes raisons devraient être les votres.

Mais tout le monde ne vit pas avec ce genre de "raisons"...


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu ça dans quel film ?
> 
> Tu veux un steak, t'en a 16 collés les uns aux autres.
> 
> ...




a non pas les jeté dans l'eau bouillante dans l'eau froide qui vas chauffé petit a petit tes steack et hop (bon il est sur que si tu veut pas manger les 16 d'un coup ma technique est a chier mais bon s'est ma journée a chier donc s'est normal)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mes raisons devraient être les votres.
> 
> Mais tout le monde ne vit pas avec ce genre de "raisons"...



Ben ... pour adopter tes raisons, on attend que t'aies retrouvé la tienne !   

_et on risque d'attendre un bail, comme t'es parti !_


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

pfffffffffffffffffff.........


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> pfffffffffffffffffff.........



Tiens ! y s'dégonfle ... Bah, pendant ce temps là, il nous gonfle pas !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

Alors écoute moi bien jeune blanc bac...

Si tu continues à me faire tartir, je vais te parler de grenoble moi !!!   

Je vais te souffler dans les bronches !

Te tancer vertement !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2005)

j'ai pas ecouté la messe , il a dit quoi le pape aujourd'hui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors écoute moi bien jeune blanc bac...
> 
> Si tu continues à me faire tartir, je vais te parler de grenoble moi !!!
> 
> ...



Tansooooons ... Joue contre jouuuue ...  :rateau: 

Qu'un mec aussi tarte puisse accuser les autres de le faire tartir, c'est un comble, non


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Avril 2005)

tention...

ça va chier dans les ventilos.


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas ecouté la messe , il a dit quoi le pape aujourd'hui ?


"aimez-vous les uns les autres mais pas dans l'église s'il vous plait"


----------



## MacEntouziast (24 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... pour adopter tes raisons, on attend que t'aies retrouvé la tienne !
> 
> _et on risque d'attendre un bail, comme t'es parti !_


Midi, tu dois avoir faim, va manger.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

MacEntouziast a dit:
			
		

> Midi, tu dois avoir faim, va manger.



Comment qu'il veut nous la faire à l'envers, là, le nioube ?    Eh l'oisillon, t'agites pas comme ça, tu vas tomber du nid !


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ! y s'dégonfle ... Bah, pendant ce temps là, il nous gonfle pas !




faut refaire les tampon du sax une fuite sa peut devenir grave


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> "aimez-vous les uns *dans* les autres mais pas dans l'église s'il vous plait"



*Et pourquoi pas sur l'autel ?*


----------



## Pierrou (24 Avril 2005)

Et pis autel-ephone aussi? :rateau:
Nan désolé mais là j'ai la gueule de bois là :sleep:


----------



## toys (24 Avril 2005)

faut pas confondre l'hotel et l'autel quoi que sa peut être drôle


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Avril 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut pas confondre l'hotel et l'autel quoi que sa peut être drôle



Quoi qu'il y ait parfois des similitudes troublantes, comme, par exemple "Sacrifier son pognon sur l'autel des impôts" ou "se faire délester de son oseille à l'hôtel des impôts"    

EDIT : Non ! Patoch, ranges ce pain de semtex !


----------



## toys (25 Avril 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Non ! Patoch, ranges ce pain de semtex !




les gas calmé le il vas tous faire pété aller cool 
pose ca et vien boire une bière comme un bon punk.


----------



## J_K (25 Avril 2005)

Vous avez entendu cette histoire...? Le Pape a salué un type qui se faisait passer pour le président de la Colombie! 

Le président colombien (le vrai) a dit que la situation l'avait beaucoup amusé! :love:

Ca s'est passé samedi, je crois bien!


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2005)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez entendu cette histoire...? Le Pape a salué un type qui se faisait passer pour le président de la Colombie!
> 
> Le président colombien (le vrai) a dit que la situation l'avait beaucoup amusé! :love:
> 
> Ca s'est passé samedi, je crois bien!



Álvaro Uribe n'étant pas précisément un boute-en-train dans l'image donnée de lui par les media, c'est plutôt une bonne surprise. Je suppose que le plaisantin ne fait pas partie des FARC ou de l'ELN car Uribe aurait moins apprécié.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Avril 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Álvaro Uribe n'étant pas précisément un boute-en-train dans l'image donnée de lui par les media, c'est plutôt une bonne surprise. Je suppose que le plaisantin ne fait pas partie des FARC ou de l'ELN car Uribe aurait moins apprécié.



Non, il devait plutôt faire partie des FARCES


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2005)

​


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

nato je vois pas la photo


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nato je vois pas la photo



C'est quoi déjà ton butineur...  :mouais: FireFox, c'est ça ?    :rateau:


----------



## katelijn (25 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> nato je vois pas la photo



Sur Safari non plus


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

oui firefox sur pc dell lattitude pooouuuuuuah 
bon chose étrange j'ai chargé ton image direct dans un onglet, et le résultat est que maintenant j'ai ta photo aussi dans le fil (issu du cache je suppose)  :mouais:
bon, ma foi , sûrement un adblock un peu trop restrictif ou autre chose de ce genre, ou alors l'imbrication des balises

sinon david est bien silencieux derrière


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

moi ça me met un lien vers un site qui parle d'un de mes films cultes , mais par contre pas d'images


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

et là:





vous la voyez  ou pas ? (je n'ai mis que la balise img)


----------



## Pierrou (25 Avril 2005)

nan


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> nan


 Et si tu cliques sur ce lien?


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu cliques sur ce lien?


 Pareil en fait :/


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

alors c'est une place (en italie) médiévale
avec deux personnes en premier plan qui parlent, et une statue de de david en arrière plan

je vous donne le dialogue ? :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Avril 2005)

Aboule ma poule


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

l'un d'Age moyen dit à l'autre d'age plus mûr:
en suède ils ont du fer et ne savent pas quoi en foutre

l'autre reponds...


----------



## naas (25 Avril 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ll'autre reponds...


Au vatican c'est le contraire !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

j'ai reussi a la voir apres 3 replay


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai reussi a la voir apres 3 replay



Si même robertav arrive à la voir...    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2005)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si même robertav arrive à la voir...    :rateau:




j'ai meme vu que tu as une jolie bague    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2005)




----------



## lumai (25 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai meme vu que tu as une jolie bague    :love:  :love:  :love:


 Vi mais ça c'est dans un autre thread ! 

:love:


----------

